# Sick/stressed Kadango



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a Kadango that was getting beat up in my 125 gallon tank, and it happens from time to time, but normally he is okay. This time he was being harassed by my rainbow shark. As soon as I saw him hiding and not eating I pulled him out of the tank and isolated him in a 10 gallon hospital tank. He has just been hanging out by the filter and not moving around. Should I treat the water with anything? Should I increase the temperature? Anything else I can do. I also noticed that the tank started to smell and he has only been in there for about 14 hours so I am going to do a water change tonight. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the test results for the hospital tank? There should be no smell to a tank other than like a clean lake-water smell.

How long has he been not eating? Does he have thick, food-colored feces?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Did you use a cycled filter in the hospital tank? As DJ suggested, check the parameters on it. If you didn't jump start the cycle you will need to do daily water changes, anyway.

Is the fish visibly beat up? Fins damaged, etc? If so, as long as there are no fuzzy growths around the damage, adding Melafix and keeping the water pristine will usually help.

If the damage is internal, you might have a bit more of a challenge. If he was rammed repeatedly by the shark, this could be the case.

We do need more information.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

He is beat up pretty badly. I do not see any fuzzy growths and the shark wasn't ramming him just biting his side. I did a water change (40%) and the smell went away. Ph 7.8 med hardness 0 nitrite 20 ppm nitrate.

He has not been eating for 2 days and I have not seen any feces


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

well here is an update. He is still not eating, but it looks like he is healing, however I do see some fuzzy growths. I have been treating him with Melafix, is there anything else I should do?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Where are the fuzzy growths? Gray patches on the sides of the fish's body or around his mouth could be columnaris. Google it to see pictures and see if that's what your fish looks like.

The good news is, my fish that had columnaris was eating like crazy, so maybe it's just a fungus.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

it looks like columnaris, cottony patches on the side of the fish. I started treating with maracyn. Anything else I can do?


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

I just checked him again and the cotton strands are gone, so we will see what he looks like tomorrow


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The patches came and went on my fish many times. I'd put him in the hospital tank in any case so maybe the other fish won't get sick.

If it turns out to be columnaris, you will want two medications. I found Maracyn and Maracyn2 helped, but GTZ and Robin recommend Kanamycin and some other meds. If it turns out to be columnaris we can use the search feature or maybe they will chime in.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

He has been in the hospital tank since Thursday night. The good news is he is healing and I did not see any cotton-like fibers on him this morning. I am a little concerned because he is still not eating and it has almost been a week. I will look into treating him with additional meds.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

Apparently in PA you can no longer buy antibiotics for aquariums. So my options are limited as to what I can treat this with. So I am treating him with maracyn, primafix and melafix and I have added salt to the hospital tank. The temp is 74°F and I added 1 tablespoon/5gal of salt. I am not sure what else I can do. I noticed that there are these little white spots on his head that were not there yesterday. Anything else I can do?


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

So it looks like it might be ick on top of either columaris or a fungus that he has on his wound. So do I raise the temperature or not? Seems like I am rolling the dice either way? Advice, opinions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think maybe we need a picture. Maybe it is just the columnaris fungus spreading? Popping up in other spots?

When did that law change? I order many of my fish supplies from a PA location.

IDK if it is OK to combine Maracyn with primafix and melafix. Did someone tell you it was?


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

The columaris has spread and he is not doing well. I did find some antibiotics so maybe it is just petco. If he survives the night tomorrow I will post some photos.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

Photos of the fish

IMG_4084 by cvilapla, on Flickr

IMG_4085 by cvilapla, on Flickr

It looks like the ick got worse. What should I do? Treat the ick or the columaris?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Columnaris will kill him quicker, I'd treat for that.

Columnaris meds: GTZ recommends kanamycin combined with either nitrofurazone or doxycycline for columnaris.


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

Update: I raised the temp of the tank to 85F and over the course of 3 days increased the salt. With the bacterial infection under control and the ick subsiding, I thought we were out of the woods. However he started ramming into the walls of the tank and he passed away.


----------

